# [Indian NR] 8.33 3x3 Single - Akash Rupela



## Akash Rupela (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Brest (Jul 23, 2013)

Gratz!


----------



## YddEd (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice 
*swings hand after solving*


----------



## David1994 (Jul 23, 2013)

That hand swing was epic.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 23, 2013)

Awesome! Was there, reaction was epic


----------



## piyushp761 (Jul 23, 2013)

NICE!!:tu


----------



## Iggy (Jul 23, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 23, 2013)

Reconstruction:
R' L U' R U' D' B R2 B R2 U' L2 B2 U F2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2

z2 //Inspection
L R2' D' R D' 
L U' L' y' R U R' 
R' U' R U U R' U R
y' U L' U' L
y' R' U' R
F R U R' U' F' y F R U R' U' F'
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2
[h=5]48 move HTM, 53 ETM[/h]I think Akash himself reconstructed it, don't know


----------



## mande (Jul 23, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Reconstruction:
> R' L U' R U' D' B R2 B R2 U' L2 B2 U F2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2
> 
> z2 //Inspection
> ...



Yeah, Akash himself reconstructed it that night.


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 23, 2013)

the f2l is so nice.


----------



## Hershey (Jul 23, 2013)

What was the average?


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 23, 2013)

Hershey said:


> What was the average?



12.05


----------

